# Lifes ups and downs...



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

My boss, Ailsa, is like a second mum to me; I adore her. She doesn't work in the business anymore, she just does the paperwork and bills and leaves me to run the actual shop myself. But I go visit her at least once or twice a week and we spend lots of time together.

Ailsa has been in the show dog world for decades, originally with caviliers, then shih tzus and american cockers. She hasn't bred or shown anything in years, infact her last litter was 9 years ago, and she only bred that litter as her husband finally want a dog of his own, so he got Harrison. 

Harrison, and his mother Phoenix, swayed me over to how neat american cockers are (they are few and far between here, where-as english cockers are *everywhere*!) They were kept shaved down, but I used Harrison for my gundog exam; growing out and looking after his coat for a year so I could use him, and eventually getting 98% for my exam. Phoenix was old and passed away last year, leaving only Harrison behind.


Last week, Aislas husband passed away at home. Harrison wanted to be on the bed with him.

Yesterday, Harrison passed on too, having suddenly come down with an auto-immune illness and didn't respond to medication. 

I guess some souls are supposed to stay together, Harrison is now running with Robin.... their ashes are being let out to sea. Together.





















This weekend, Ailsa and I had already planned to go on a road trip, with Harrison gone, we have decided we'll still go.

We are going to see a litter of american cocker puppies, still too young to come back, but we will pick one out. It will be Ailsas dog, but I want to get into showing more, so she is picking one that I will grow it's coat and show for her... It's the closest I'll be getting to having a puppy of my own for a long time, so I'm very excited! lol! I get to have a show dog (sorta)!!! YAY! A puppy I can help raise, and train, and groom. Ailsa isn't in the best shape, but with her husband gone now, she wants to get back into the show world again, but needs a chauffeur... ie me. 

So while life is feeling rather dismal right now, having lost two very special souls in my life so quickly, it is also looking up, with the prospect of becoming active in the show world in NZ, travelling to shows with an amazing lady, and having her as an awesome mentor as I learn how to deal with a coated show dog...!


Don't worry, I intend to take far too many photos.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope the love the puppy brings is of comfort to your friend - and wish you all a long and happy partnership. It sounds exciting!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

what a sad story that will hopefully have a happy ending.
I am sorry for your loss.

This is not the first dog I hear that dies just a few days after its owner 


Good luck with the new pup and your show adventures..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

such a bittersweet story.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What an emotional situation all together. I hope there is happier days ahead. Harrison was beautiful. I love american cockers.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*FD: *There's so much proof of true love in the story your shared: Robin's for Harrison, and vice versa; yours for Ailsa and her "family," and of course hers for her husband. A new pup is _the perfect_ thing to reaffirm the circle of life, and a _wonderful _tribute to the memory of those who've passed. The new pup embodies the notion that the love lives on. It's wonderful of you to be so connected to what sounds like a marvelous woman, so good for you both! My condolences for the wonderful lives lost, and my best to all as you go on to honor their dear memory.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats so sad and sweet :bawling:

I would hope my Izzy would pass on if anything happened to me.
Even though that might sound mean but she would never be the same we have a crazy bond. Noone could care for her like me and she hates being away from me. 

Good luck with the new pup!


----------

